# Introduction



## Normalguy062302 (Dec 30, 2015)

My name is Mike and I am joining this board to have an avenue to discuss things going on in life and my marriage. I am happily married to a beautiful woman who loves me very much. We do our best to make each other happy. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, but we work at it. I have 3 children and struggle to find time alone with my wife but we do the best we can.


----------



## MichelleR (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi and welcome. I just joined too. I am happily married with three little kids too. We definitely have our ups and downs so I figured I can get advice here if I need it, but overall my marriage is very strong. I feel like a minority here though. There are so many couples with MAJOR issues here, I can't believe it. I don't know if I'll be able to help them but I find this forum pretty fascinating because out in the open most people show only their best selves. Here everyone feels free to share all their intimate problems. 

I'm with you on not having enough time though. I certainly don't have a solution for that one right now, and I even want one more! What can I say? I love being a mom.


----------

